# What the @#%$!



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

I know there are many other "swearing" threads but bear with me. I'm having trouble coming up with expressions and curses for my Orc character to say. I suppose I could think of some orcish-curses but am having trouble with it. Any ideas?

I also don't know if I want them to use any "human" curses or not. I mean if anything I would just have them say things like, "damn" or "bastard." For some reason I feel like those are more "human." what do you think?


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmm....

Curses are intended to insulting.

Orcs (unless yours are different) tend to see themselves as tough, strong, brave, warriors.

Hence, obvious first level insults would be 'weak', 'puny', 'cowardly', 'servant', 'thrall', 'slave'.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

If they are associated with humans a lot they can have 'picked up' some curses, but if they don't like humans or are cut off from contact they could use different curses. In fact if they do, indeed, hate humans, 'human' or pink skin can be an insult. Pink baby would probably be extremely offensive.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah i forgot to mention that they live away from all other civilizations and races and despise them. I was actually wondering of what he might say if he stubbed his toe or something, not as an insult towards someone. Usually if he is insulting a human I just have him say human scum or elven filth lol


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, something in that Orcs language perhaps. Like their version of FTW.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 10, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> yeah i forgot to mention that they live away from all other civilizations and races and despise them. I was actually wondering of what he might say if he stubbed his toe or something, not as an insult towards someone. Usually if he is insulting a human I just have him say human scum or elven filth lol



"By Thok's scabby c**k, I can't believe I just stubbed my toe! FMOL*"

*O=orcish


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 10, 2012)

Curses in Orcish?? Those can be anything you want them to be... "Greba Zeck!" or "Thokkra!" as long as the reader knows he is indeed cursing.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> "By Thok's scabby c**k, I can't believe I just stubbed my toe! FMOL*"
> 
> *O=orcish



That's kind of going along the lines of, "By Odin's beard!" Like if I stubbed my toe (really hard) I wouldn't take all the time to say that. I would probably just shout one word. The most common profanity words (in English) are one syllable. So I'm looking for something short, sweet, to the point, and orcy


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

Braegh! or GOL! Im making something up, seeing as how I don't know orcish.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:


> Braegh! or GOL! Im making something up, seeing as how I don't know orcish.



Should have gotten Rosetta Stone on Amazon. smh


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha, Rosetta stone is expensive, might as well ask a real orc.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 10, 2012)

In my opinion, ThinkerX is on the right track.

When we stub a toe we mat yell "F$&k!" Or "Damn it!". Obviously we don't really want to send our toe into eternal hell fire & we certainly don't want to have intercourse with our own toe (at least I hope we don't).

Any word, repeated in context enough, can serve as a swear word but it's better if that word carries a negative connotation with it... It's use doesn't have to be literal. Even a made up word should have meaning... A meaning you can maybe elaborate on later. Whatever an Orc would find most appalling, that's what I'd look for.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 10, 2012)

Black Speech Dictionary A to E
http://www.angelfire.com/ia/orcishnations/englishorcish2.html

http://www.angelfire.com/ia/orcishnations/englishorcish2.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ia/orcishnations/englishorcish4.html



Not sure this'll help but it can't hurt.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 10, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> So I'm looking for something short, sweet, to the point, and orcy



GRAH!



/10char


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

@Reaver
This actually helps a lot. I wasn't sure what to expect from the name of the top link you gave me lol

What was this collected from? Did these words or phrases come from a specific fantasy setting/universe?


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

You could also put what I do when I hurt myself. Scream uncontrollably in rage until I feel better.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

Some possible words; what do you think?

Kor! (long version: Koryg!)

Grom!

Nog!

Drokur! (name insult)

Just off the top of my head


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds good to me. But dont forget the screaming in rage part.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 10, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:


> Sounds good to me. But dont forget the screaming in rage part.



Well that's expected typical Orc behavior so... XD


----------



## Reaver (Jul 10, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> @Reaver
> This actually helps a lot. I wasn't sure what to expect from the name of the top link you gave me lol
> 
> What was this collected from? Did these words or phrases come from a specific fantasy setting/universe?



I just Googled Orc to English dictionary. Amazing the stuff you'll find on the internet these days.


----------



## dyga19 (Jul 11, 2012)

Do the Orcs commonly live among domesticated animals? I've noticed in a comic series I've been reading, Wasteland, that many swears or curses are derived from goats, which is the common food/livestock animal. 

Maybe a goat curse could be something like....

"Ancestors damn you, you son of a ferret!"

*Orc stubs toe* "Oh, ferretballs!"

Just brainstorming, anyway. Don't ask me why I went with ferrets.


----------



## deilaitha (Jul 11, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Some possible words; what do you think?
> 
> Kor! (long version: Koryg!)
> 
> ...




I love these!!!  Especially "grom" and "nog."  It would make me laugh, but in a good way, you know?  I laugh at swearing anyways, and so made up words are even better. 

Plus "grom" would work well in other ways...."what the gromming nog is going on here?"

I like it a lot.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 11, 2012)

Nog, being a type of drink, might confuse some readers.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 11, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Nog, being a type of drink, might confuse some readers.



By Odin's EggNog!!


----------



## Ireth (Jul 11, 2012)

deilaitha said:


> I love these!!!  Especially "grom" and "nog."



You could easily combine them, too -- nogrom or gromnog. I like both of those.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd avoid "Grom" in particular as that's the name of a well-known Orc in the Warcraft universe. Unless you use it as an homage.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 12, 2012)

"Well-groomed"? "Recently bathed"? "Articulate"? (No, that wouldn't work: it would take one to know one.) "Dwarf-kissing, tree-hugging, butterfly-collecting son of a garden gnome?"

"RrrrRRARH… Grom _smash!_"

<smashing sounds>

…guess I shoulda left the butterfly collecting off. Gots an owwie now.…


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 12, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I'd avoid "Grom" in particular as that's the name of a well-known Orc in the Warcraft universe. Unless you use it as an homage.



You knows what's funny? I was thinking of different tribe names for my orcs and I thought of "Doomhammer." I liked it because it sounded a little cheesy but that fits in with orcs pretty well. Only later that day my friend informed me that Doomhammer was already in the Warcraft universe. I don't even play Warcraft! This always happens to me. I'll think of a word that I believe I invented and then find out it's been used before. It's very frustrating!


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

lol
that is funny


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 13, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> You knows what's funny? I was thinking of different tribe names for my orcs and I thought of "Doomhammer." I liked it because it sounded a little cheesy but that fits in with orcs pretty well. Only later that day my friend informed me that Doomhammer was already in the Warcraft universe. I don't even play Warcraft! This always happens to me. I'll think of a word that I believe I invented and then find out it's been used before. It's very frustrating!



Well, there's been enough orc-related fiction produced that probably every reasonably orc-sounding name has already been used at least once by someone. Inventing a completely new name that's never been used before is super-hard, so you're probably best off just avoiding the most well-known orcish names.

Either that, or don't use clasically "orcish" names; maybe in human languages the orc's name sounds like "Grokthar" but in orcish that means "Shining Light" or something.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 13, 2012)

Blizzard took almost their entire IP (in its initial form) from Warhammer, or they can handle some name swiping


----------



## Bersli (Jul 28, 2012)

CUR!!!
it technically means mutt (like weird dog mutt) could always be spelt KUR to be more orcish


----------



## Konstanz (Jul 28, 2012)

Stop criminal scum!

It worked for Oblivion...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 28, 2012)

Konstanz said:


> Stop criminal scum!
> 
> It worked for Oblivion...



Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence! Your stolen goods are now forfeit!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 28, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence! Your stolen goods are now forfeit!



Of course, the never explain how the guards in this town know that something I took from a table on the other side of the world was stolen.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 28, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Of course, the never explain how the guards in this town know that something I took from a table on the other side of the world was stolen.



Yeah or how I go to sell a stolen good to a merchant and they wont accept it because it's stolen
 -_______-


----------



## Wynnara (Jul 28, 2012)

If you want some good examples of word-twist swearing, I recommend watching a few episodes of the TV series "Farscape" for ideas. The show was able to swear up, down and sideways without a peep from the censors using some word substitution that left very little doubt as to what the characters were really saying. Phrases like:

"Frell me dead"
"That's just a load of dren"
"He's completely fahrbot"
"Has him by the mivonks"

etc. etc... a complete list can be found here.

I mean, you can't use those words exactly since any Farscape fans worth their salt will recognize them immediately, but I'm sure you can see the possibilities.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 3, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Black Speech Dictionary A to E
> Black Speech Dictionary, F to J
> 
> Black Speech Dictionary, F to J
> ...



Thanks,
Bagal-kok;(dung head.)
Sounds like a nice orc curse word/insult.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 3, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> @Reaver
> This actually helps a lot. I wasn't sure what to expect from the name of the top link you gave me lol
> 
> What was this collected from? Did these words or phrases come from a specific fantasy setting/universe?



I have no idea. Just googled it.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 3, 2012)

Then of course you could always leave it up to the reader's imagination.
For example:

*"Eat a dirty clown's festering __________!"

"Go __________ yourself until your ________ bleeds and your ___________ __________ mother dies from burning _________!"*

See? These are pretty effective.  I'll bet that anyone readiing this post filled in the blanks with some really nasty stuff.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 5, 2012)

"Go educate yourself until your heart bleeds and your fertile terrestrial mother dies from burning coal!"? Yeah, it's nasty, but doesn't really sound all that orcish.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice one, Ravana. XDDD


----------



## Bersli (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG

YA MUMS A MAN


----------

